# What do you think about fake/artificial corals ?



## Mgx (Jun 12, 2012)

I found this website which sells artificial corals. Now, on the catalog it looks nice but I am not sure if it looks REALLY nice. Have you ever bought one of them ? Do you think they look real or look like toys ?










Artificial Coral Aquarium Decorations by Living Color - YouTube

On another website, I saw this Ceramic Rock Shapes, which cost from £22 to £105. Do you have ever seen them into a tank ? If you got one into your tank, could you post a picture ?









Watch them larger: http://coralcraft.co.uk/components/
I put the link because we can see them better on the website ((This is not advert, but if moderators do not allow it, please do not erase my thread :huh)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

that's one way to go.

I just prefer live corals. myself.

but everyone has different ideas.


mine are worth at most 

.02


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Whatever you like. Live is nice but artificial is easy, less time consuming and if arranged properly the new stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, you might as well have fake fish too then


----------

